# Businesswire?



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Is Businesswire viewed as a legitimate site for stock news, or is it more a case of them turning a blind eye to whomever pays for a 'news release'? I've seen articles like this-

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/do...ot-new-solapad-aapl-ipad-accessory-2012-04-24

for DoMark and other companies and would like to know if it's probably just noisy pumps operating.


----------

